# herringbone help please



## penmantoo

G'day to all out there can anyone help me please i believe there are tutorials etc on how to make 360 degree herringbone blanks i am in australia i know there are details on this site but i cant find them i have been making pens for 14 years using all different techniques but this has eluded me my email in oz is max_allen@live.com.au


----------



## Andrew_K99

Click the library link at the top and look under the pen blank section and you'll find what you're looking for.

AK


----------



## wood-of-1kind

http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/360_Herringbone.pdf

This is by far the best 360 tutorial.


----------



## penmantoo

*herringbone help*

thankyou for your help if ever i can assist with any thing from downunder give me a yell but dont leave it too long i am already 76 years old . i have done a lot with putting photos on pens using both epoxy and pr resin i prefer epoxy but a little more difficult . one hint i have found which will help when i polish epoxy, pr, or accrylic i use a mixture of 3 parts colgate toothpaste mixed with 1 part brasso and apply with a cloth a nd buff off with paper towel regards penmantoo my email is bestpens@live.com.au


----------

